# Does this jacket look too big or just fine?



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

are you loading the pic from like photo bucket?


----------



## DuoD (Feb 6, 2011)

mbesp said:


> are you loading the pic from like photo bucket?


Nope, I am just loading the pics from my desktop


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

I'd recomend signing up for photobucket. then you upload the pics to their site. Once it is in there just click the img code and it copies it then you paste it right into the text box on here. then boom photo is up and working.


----------



## DuoD (Feb 6, 2011)

mbesp said:


> I'd recomend signing up for photobucket. then you upload the pics to their site. Once it is in there just click the img code and it copies it then you paste it right into the text box on here. then boom photo is up and working.


thank you its done.


----------



## mbesp (Jan 30, 2009)

No problem.
and the jacket looks fine. doesn't look to big at all.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Sweet jacket.................do they make those for men?


----------



## Asia_Rider (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks like a perfect fit. My jacket is way bigger on me and I don't care, my chest size is to big for a medium.


----------



## Robocop (Jan 3, 2011)

:cheeky4::thumbsup:



mojo maestro said:


> Sweet jacket.................do they make those for men?


----------



## DuoD (Feb 6, 2011)

mbesp said:


> No problem.
> and the jacket looks fine. doesn't look to big at all.


haha thank you for the positive comment


----------



## DuoD (Feb 6, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Sweet jacket.................do they make those for men?


yea, I like the looking of this jacket too. And it matches my pant


----------



## DuoD (Feb 6, 2011)

Asia_Rider said:


> Looks like a perfect fit. My jacket is way bigger on me and I don't care, my chest size is to big for a medium.


so you skipped size L and went directly for an XL jacket?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks fine to me.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks comfy. If you feel good, don't worry about it.


----------



## DuoD (Feb 6, 2011)

I see. thank you


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

i've worn size L jacket + size L pants when I should be fitting into size S for both. I still look fine on the mountain. it's all personal preference. big clothing makes me look like an oversized kid but that's not so bad either. tight clothing make me look more stylish when i just cruise around. but then again that's just preference still


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

not too big, too much plaid it gives me a headache.


----------



## TreyDay (Feb 5, 2011)

a lot of plaid but the jacket looks fine.


----------



## Droid Axiom (Dec 9, 2010)

snowboarding. 40% skills 60% fashion. :dunno:


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

Jacket fits fine, not so sure about all that plaid. I love the graphic on that board btw.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Droid Axiom said:


> snowboarding. 40% skills 60% fashion. :dunno:


more like 100% fashion, whats that? oh yeah, skills....uhmmm....0%.

I dress to impress fellas.


----------

